# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Στορια και μετασχηματιστής.

## Gaou

Τα στόρια ειναι ξύλινα 1.20κατι ο μετασχηματιστής ότι βλέπεται . αν δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μεσα στην βδομάδα θα φάνε κλώτσο.

----------

